# Overlap protection - option to clip at hour mark if overlapping shows are padded



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

We extend certain shows (up to 5 min) because some tend to run over the allotted time. Since we also have overlap protection set to clip lower priority shows (instead of not recording them), when we have a lot of shows recording (using all tuners) in consecutive hours, this sometimes results in the 1st 5 minutes of a show being clipped because it happens to be lower priority than the previous show (which was extended 5 min).

I think it would be useful to have a 3rd option for overlap protection that would clip right at the hour mark (ignoring user-specified padding). Then we wouldn't have to think about show priority as much, which I really don't like to think about. I'd rather it just clip at the hour mark to get the most of both shows, ignoring user-specified padding. But if there's no reason to clip, the padding will still be there.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Directv has this all the time. Shows actually start recording slightly before the start and end after the end if a turner is available. The best part is that the early and late parts aren't normally seen unless you rewind or go beyond the regular time in watching. (The extra padding is not shown in the progress bar and when you start watching it actually starts at regular time. If you want to see the early part, you can rewind beyond the progress bar.)

I really miss that feature.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

That's pretty cool the way DirecTV has it implemented. Invisible to the user, but there when you need it!


----------

